

This new site keeps track of failed startups and why they flopped - ibrahimkhan
http://www.businessinsider.in/This-new-site-keeps-track-of-failed-startups-and-why-they-flopped/articleshow/47578301.cms

======
MichaelCrawford
Yay.

I am deeply concerned by the wild enthusiasm for startups these days. Just
because a company has venture funding doesn't mean it's still going to be in
business five years from now.

While there are some VCs that I have quite a lot of respect for, I regard the
vast majority of them as idiots if not downright criminal. Consider that
Knowmed Systems, an electronic records startup, was required by its VC to
change its name to "iKnowmed" so wall street would get the idea that it had
something to do with the internet.

Based on my own personal experience with venture-funded startups I wrote "The
Valley is a Harsh Mistress" at
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/stock/venture/capital/...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/stock/venture/capital/misery.html)

The richest people I have ever personally met made their own fortunes without
obtaining investment from anyone else.

~~~
ibrahimkhan
Yeah, you're right. It seems we are very close to the bursting of a tech
bubble. The 2000 internet bubble left numerous established companies in ruins
and I don't think this would be any different. Valuations of companies with
absolutely no revenue are at the zenith.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of autopsy.io, 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9666013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9666013)

